# S.E Asian Arboreal Vipers



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Heres a few pictures of some arboreal vipers we have come across in various parts of S.E Asia.

First up, Big-eyed Viper, Cryptelytrops macrops. Thailand 2004










Another smaller animal from the same species, Thailand 2007










Next, a difficult species to find in the wild, the Sumatran pitviper, Parias sumatranus, housed in a butterfly park in the Cameron Highlands. This species is one of the largest aroboreal vipers, and they have absolutely monsterous fangs on them. Malaysia 2007










Highlands Pitviper, Popeia fucatus, caught late evening after trekking along a stream for hours in the Cameron highlands. Malaysia 2007










Leaf-nosed viper, Trimeresurus wiroti, housed at an export facility. Malaysia 2007










Finally, a Cryptelyrops insularis we came across in a resturant in Indonesia (sadly he was on the menu). The owners kept telling us they had an 'Asian green mamba', and then showed us this little guy. Bali 2007


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

on that second pic I was scrolling down and for a split second I thought that it was resting on someones arm :lol2:, nice snakes as well mate, your lucky to be able to travel there and get to see them in their habitat.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought it was on someones arm also at first...

Stunners mate the lot of them


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SiUK said:


> on that second pic I was scrolling down and for a split second I thought that it was resting on someones arm :lol2:, nice snakes as well mate, your lucky to be able to travel there and get to see them in their habitat.


ha ha, thats exactly what i thought. need more pics of snakes like these on here. helps me with my latin names!


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

great pics of some beautiful snakes


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

All stunning, Why are all the best ones deadly...


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

great snakes love the colours on the green and black one


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Gorgeous colour's on these snakes.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Just out of interest, is there anyone of this forum that is keeping the species shown?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Asian arboreals have got to be my favourite snakes


----------

